
Show HN: TruVnc – A Simple VNC Client for Android - subhodip_kumar
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mm.truvnc.lite
======
madhumk
Need to improve Mac screen movement with vertical scroll

------
subhodip_kumar
Anyone would like to suggest improvements ?

